# Anneke... today is YOUR birthday!!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

*Happy, happy Birthday!!!!* Here's to another year of good food, good friends abd good health! :beer:


----------



## skaiwalker (Apr 2, 2008)

Happy B'Day!!

* _upss im late.._


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

You're fun and inspiration. I hope you have a great one!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Aw...


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

oops. sorry i'm late. happy birthday!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:
kathee


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Anneke!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY EH!
I hope today is a great one and it starts a great year for you!:bounce::bounce::beer::beer:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Feliz cumpleanos! Happy Birthday!

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have a great celebration, Anneke!
Mezz


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

As I listen to an old Kim Mitchel song (go for a soda) on XM online.......I raise my rather large Lynchburg Lemonade in a toast. Happy Birthday Annek!!!!

For those that may remember here's a YouTube link. Hehehe
YouTube - Kim Mitchell - Go For Soda at the 1985 Junos


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Anneke,

Health and good fortune.

Happy life day
CC


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kim Mitchell? Gimme a break!

Actually Kim's a nice guy; I met him once.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## jennabrown (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey cool, Happy-Birthday:chef:
Have a great time.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------

